# Verslavingen > Roken >  Hoeveel tijd heeft het jouw gekost om te stoppen met roken?

## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Hoeveel dagen weken, maanden, of jaren heeft het jouw gekost om te stoppen met roken en wat was jouw motivatie om te stoppen? Was je het echt zat?
Of omdat jouw familie het ook deed? of een andere reden?

----------


## ishbel

Na 25 jaar te hebben gerookt, ben ik 6 augustus 2011 in 1x gestopt. Geen kauwgom, geen pleisters, niets. Gewoon niet meer gekocht  :Wink: . Reden: we hadden de kamer opnieuw gewit en geschilderd. Om wat langer van het witte plafond te kunnen genieten, zijn mijn man en ik beide gelijk gestopt.

----------


## Aloisius

‘K heb een 20 jaar gerookt pakje zware shag per dag!
Begonnen met minder roken toen overgetapt op pijproken, plusminus een jaar aan het proberen te stoppen.
Toen in eens gestopt!!!
Dat is 35 jaar geleden, ben nu 70 jaar, inmiddels een hard operatie gehad.
Mogelijk nog naweeën van het roken.

Echt roken is SLECHT en ONGEZOND!!!

----------


## Madmum

Ik vind de vraag een beetje vreemd. Het kostte 1 sec. om de laatste sigaret uit te drukken. Hoe lang ik er last van had, ik denk hooguit een dag of tien.
Ik rookte 40 sigaretten per dag. Het is inmiddels al weer 10 jaar geleden. 
Laat je niet verleiden tot het kopen van allerlei rotzooi als pleisters, druppels enz. enz. Ik hoorde dat iemand op de antidepressiva, Zyban, was gezet vóór hij mocht stoppen. Krankzinnig! Hiermee wordt er alleen maar benadrukt dat het zó vreselijk moeilijk zou zijn. 1.Stop niet aan als je niet heel gemotiveerd bent. 2.Zet de knop om in je hoofd. 3. Probeer de eerste 7 dagen weg te gaan uit je dagelijkse omgeving en routine. 
Kies je eigen moment, stop niet gelijk met je partner, een beetje morele steun of applaus kan je wel gebruiken en dat kan je partner je niet geven als hij/zij zelf bezig is het monster de deur uit te werken. DOEN het levert je zóveel op. Gezondheid, geld, tijd (jaja), een frisse teint, een schoon huis (kijk eens om je heen, rokers zijn viezeriken)en meer................

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Zeker weten Aloisius ROKEN IS ZEKER SLECHT EN DE NARE GEVOLGEN ZIJN NIET TE OVERZIEN!!!! Maar was het moeilijk om te stoppen? Of viel het wel mee.

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Zo doe je dat Ishbel het is niet moeilijk zoals velen mensen denken zo ben ik ook gestopt.
En is het plafond nog steeds wit? ROKEN ZIT IN JE HOOFD!

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Nee je heb helemaal geen pillen, pleisters, of wat dan ook nodig om te stoppen met roken
Madmum. Dat soort middelen zijn er alleen maar om jouw zakken leeg te halen heb je wel eens gedacht wat er in dat soort middelen zit NICOTINE. Nicotinell moet ik verder nog wat zeggen. ALs jij wilt stoppen dat stop je zo simpel is het niks pillen, pleisters of ander
troep excusses voor mijn taalgebruik maar dat is gewoon zo.

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Het is inderdaad zo dat dat soort hulpmiddelen alleen zijn verzonnen voor het geld. Ik ben gestopt met een boek. Dat is in mijn ogen een heel goed middel om het in je hoofd op een rijtje te krijgen en weten/leren hoe de verslaving in elkaar zit en voorgoed te stoppen. Marcel van Mosselveld is mijn held!!

----------


## Aloisius

> Zeker weten Aloisius ROKEN IS ZEKER SLECHT EN DE NARE GEVOLGEN ZIJN NIET TE OVERZIEN!!!! Maar was het moeilijk om te stoppen? Of viel het wel mee.



Na een 1 jaar proberen te minderen, ben ik in 1 keer gestopt, wat ik eerder had moeten doen!
Ja, het was best moeilijk!
Na een twee maanden was ik er van af en ik heb nooit meer 1 trekje genomen! :Wink:

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Beste Alosius, minderen schijnt niet zo best te helpen als je wilt stoppen, omdat iedere sigaret die je dan nog rookt een veel grotere waarde krijgt. Volgens mij is de beste methode toch echt resoluut stoppen en weten dat je niets mist, maar juist een veel beter leven krijgt op het moment dat je de laaste sigaret opsteekt! Wijsheid uit mijn stoppen met roken bijbeltje ha ha ha .

----------


## ishbel

Het plafond is nog steeds spierwit  :Big Grin: . 
Volgens mij is het net zo moeilijk als je het jezelf maakt  :Stick Out Tongue: . Minderen werkt volgens mij niet, de verleiding blijft dan groot. Misschien scheelt het ook dat wij op het platteland wonen en hier geen winkels zijn om "toch nog even 1 laatste pakje te kopen". Ja, er zijn best momenten geweest dat ik dacht: nu zou ik wel een sigaretje willen. Maar ja, ik had niets in huis..... 
En ik rookte toch zeker 1 pakje per dag! Overal waar ik heen ging vroeg ik mij af: heb ik mijn sigaretten bij me, heb ik nog wel genoeg in huis, koop ik nog even gauw een extra pakje voor de zekerheid? Nu gaat het geld dat we uitsparen iedere maand naar de spaarrekening  :Wink: . Dat geld missen we niet omdat het anders ook opging aan die sigaretten.
Maar je moet het wel zelf willen anders werkt het niet. Als je er niet voor de volle 100% achter staat, is het moeilijker. Ik vind het juist wel prettig om gelijk met mijn man te stoppen. Als hij was blijven roken, was voor mij de verleiding veel groter geweest om 1 sigaret van hem te nemen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Hij is wel eens eerder gestopt terwijl ik bleef roken. Binnen de kortste keren rookte hij weer net zo veel als voor hij gestopt was.
En nee, ik ben geen kilo's aangekomen. Wat meer afleiding, langere wandelingen met de honden, handwerken kortom: afleiding!!!

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

nooitmeerroken hoe werkt dat boek? Is het dezelfde methode als die van allan carr of eric eraly die hij gebruikt of totaal wat anders. Hoe werkt deze methode van Marcel van Mosselveld nou precies.

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Aloisius had u er ooit spijt van te zijn begonnen met roken?

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

Ja dat klopt Ishbel om te stoppen met roken heb je heel wat willskracht nodig. 
Tuurlijk begrijp ik natuurlijk dat het moeilijker is als je in huis zit met iemand die nog rookt. Dan wordt de verleiding weer groter. Ga vanzelf ook al wil je dat niet van 1 naar 2
vul zelf maar in.....

----------


## Aloisius

> Aloisius had u er ooit spijt van te zijn begonnen met roken?


Nou ik was plusminus 16 jaar, toen ik begon te roken, in die tijd was het stoer en mannelijk.
Bij een medische keuring kreeg ik te horen, bij het doorlichten dat mijn longen nogal zwart waren
Daar schrok ik van!
En de vraag kwam al gouw, rook u en of las u, en mijn antwoord was ja!
En het advies was, stop met roken en houd u laskap goed voor u gezicht tijdens het lassen!

Dat heb ik in mijn oren geknopt en probeerde te stoppen en te minderen!
S morgens net uit bed sigaretje draaien en al rokend naar de badkamer in.
K kwam tot de conclusie, ik ben verslaafd aan de nicotine en gewoonte.

Het bekende geluid van het zit tussen de oren herken ik, daar had ik geen moeite mee, je moet echt willen stoppen!
Gewoon stoppen dus!
De lichamelijke nicotine verslaving had ik erg veel last van, ik voelde van alles.
In die tijd was ik een verschrikkelijk chagrijnig mannetje!
Mijn vrouw steunde mij voor 100% gelukkig zij rookte niet, vond/vind het vies!
En ze had gelijk!

Of ik spijt heb, ja zeker!
Vooral toen ik met trots aan mijn cardioloog verteld dat ik al 35 jaar gestopt was met roken.
Zijn antwoord was, u rook periode is mogelijk de grootste boosdoener van deze hardoperatie!
Mijn trots zakte als een kaartenhuis in elkaar!
Spijt ja zeker!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Stoppen met roken methode, ben jij niet toevallig Eric Eraly?????

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

> Stoppen met roken methode, ben jij niet toevallig Eric Eraly?????


 Erik Eraly? Nee Ik heet marcel valk

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

> Eric Eraly? Nee Ik heet marcel valk woon rdam west meer weten?


 Allan Carr en Eric Eraly methode die zijn zo goed als het zelfde hoe is deze dan anders?

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Beste Stoppenmetrokenmethode, probeer het eens duidelijker te schrijven/verwoorden, er is helaas geen touw aan vast te knopen!

----------


## StoppenMetRokenMethode

> Beste Stoppenmetrokenmethode, probeer het eens duidelijker te schrijven/verwoorden, er is helaas geen touw aan vast te knopen!


 Hoe werkt de methode van Marcel Van Mosselveld? Dat is wat ik bedoel werkt die het zelfde als de 2 methode die ik heb vermeld.
Die van Allan Carr en Eric Eraly wel te verstaan. En ik type nog al snel van daar dat ik woorden door elkaar haal of anders formuleer.

----------


## Raimun

Hallo....verwoede stoppers met roken.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

In feite is stoppen met het roken van sigaretten , vrij eenvoudig !
Je neemt 'n sigaret..en zegt : "" dit is de laatste sigaret die ik niet meer rook ""
Daarna stop je die sigaret in 'n doosje dat je altijd bij de hand hebt !! 
Dit ritueel herhaal je minstens 10x per dag ...gedurende 4 weken !!
( ofwel telkens je de behoefte voelt om er ééntje op te steken !! ) 

Begin van week 5, neem je 2 stukjes glas , of 'n ander doorzichtig materiaal ! 
Je plaatst die sigaret er tussen ( ev. nog iets decoratie erbij ) en plakt de zijden dicht .
Dit " schilderijtje " hang je op 'n plaats die je het eerst ziet bij het opstaan 's morgens..m.a.w...je kan er niet naast kijken !! 
Je staat ervoor en zegt : " dit was de laatste sigaret die ik niet meer gerookt heb !""
Dit ritueel doe je minstens 3 weken !!
Het vorige doosje bewaar je ook en houdt het gedurende deze 3 weken ook nog binnen handbereik ! ...

Begin week 8 ..hang je het "doosje " naast het " schilderijtje " ....
's Morgens ga je ervoor staan en zegt : " dit was de laatste sigaret zaliger die ik niet meer gerookt heb ".." haar doodskistje hangt er naast "..
Dit ritueel doe je ook weer minstens 3 weken !!

Begin week 12...neem je 'n dag vrijaf !!! ( ganse dag !! ) 

Eerst maak je 'n foto van " het schilderijtje en het doosje "..( kan nog eens van pas komen !  :Wink:  ) 

Daarna zoek je 'n plaatsje ..waar je het schilderijtje en het doosje kan opbergen of begraven !! ....
Bij deze plechtigheid neem je 'n zeer bewust moment van stilte ..ter nagedachtenis van iets wat jou ooit zeer dierbaar was !! 
Daarbij zeg je ingetogen : "" hier rust in vrede de laatste sigaret die ik niet meer gerookt heb !! "" 
Daarna ga je naar de herberg en drinkt 'n stevige pint om het geleden verlies door te spoelen !! ...(zoals gebruikelijk na 'n begrafenis !! ) 
Let wel ;; "" dit ritueel is helaas maar 1 malig ""...
( bij herhaling creëer je 'n andere verslaving !! ..is niet de bedoeling van deze behandeling !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ..

De rest van week mag je nog 'n beetje treuren ...zoals het met alles gaat , zal het niet lang duren !!....
Vermits de " doden " pas op het einde der tijden " verrijzen " ...ga je van die sigaret de rest van jouw leven geen last meer hebben !! ...

Succes voor ieder die de " moed " heeft om deze methode uit te proberen !! 
De geschiedenis heeft bewezen dat het 'n zeer afdoende methode is en dit voor verschillende doeleinden !!

Reacties en ervaringen zijn altijd welkom !! 
Groetjes ..
Stoomtrein op rust..

----------


## gossie

Dag Raimun, dus jij was een stoomtrein met roken. Taal je er niet meer naar?
Kan dit ook met een shaggie!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Raimun

> Dag Raimun, dus jij was een stoomtrein met roken. Taal je er niet meer naar?
> Kan dit ook met een shaggie!!!!!!!!!!1


De stoomtrein staat in de stelplaats ...van tijd wordt de stoomketel gestookt..
questie van de boel niet te laten onderkomen !!  :Wink: 
Natuurlijk kan dit ook met 'n shaggie !!...tenminste als je er geen " shag vreemd spul bij gedaan hebt !! ...je begrijpt me wel hé !! haha !!  :Confused:

----------


## gossie

Tuurlijk snap ik je, Raimun. :Smile:   :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Raimun

> Tuurlijk snap ik je, Raimun.


daar had ik al schrik voor !! hahaha !!!!  :Smile: ...

----------

